# Lidgerwood Area?



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i was just wondering if anyone had any tips on good public or private spots for puddlers around lidgerwood ND.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey Diver, there are a lot of areas around Lidgerwood to hunt ducks. Some of the small sloughs are dried up and some are not. Lots of bigger waters around here though. Numbers of locals seem to be down a bit here but the hunting pressure around here for ducks seems small. Get a plots book and youll find places to hunt.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

I guess pressure is in the eye of the beholder...last year I hunted the area a few times and the pressure was quite intense...lots of boats and hunters all over the place. We had scouted decent spots each time but heavy competition resulted in disappointing days. Each year the competition gets higher and higher..


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

duxnbux, what time during the season did u hunt? we were there during third weekend and the second weekend in november, we hunted south of lidgerwood mostly and saw only a few local pheasant hunters. not one single duck hunter other than our selves. maybe i could scedual my times around those heavy times.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

diver_sniper said:


> duxnbux, what time during the season did u hunt? we were there during third weekend and the second weekend in november


You'll find very few waterfowl hunters in November every year. Simple reason is that it's too risky to plan a big trip around mother nature. Especially this year, heck it was in the mid to low 30's last night!

I'm assuming duxnbux was hunting in October.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Curty, are the new plots books out yet? I saw them on the game and fish website last week, but can't find hard copies anywhere.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

That is one thing about November hunting. There are usually some birds but many times its hard to scratch together a weekend shoot. Most of the time in November if I can find one day of hunting per week I am pretty happy. Most of the time its upland bird hunting after the first week unless it is a really warm fall.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

2004 PLOTS were suppossed to become available today.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I picked up a PLOTS book on Sunday at a gas station.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

scheels in Fargo had them last friday.
I picked up copies on my way out of town.


----------

